# ¿Cómo Desechar Cloruro Férrico?



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 4, 2009)

He usado por mucho tiempo una determinada cantidad de Cloruro Férrico y tras haberlo usado tanto ya no corroe bien el cobre, se ve sucio, ya no sirve. ¿Cómo se desecha el Cloruro Férrico sin perjudicar al medio ambiente? Agradeceré sus respuestas.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 4, 2009)

No, no lo tires al cloruro férrico.  Lo podes seguir usando pero cada vez va a tardar mas en terminar de comer el cobre que tenes que retirar. yo creo que si la plaqueta que has hecho es medianamente pequeña vas a poder hacer las otras dos que te faltan. después si vas a tener que cambiarlo al cloruro.

Saludos.


----------



## comando_co (Jul 4, 2009)

Rodrigo, hola como estas? Amigo, un consejo que te doy para preparar el cloruro férrico (si es que lo compras en polvo) es que uses agua químicamente pura. Esta agua es la que venden en los talleres donde reparan y venden baterías para carro, esta agua esta libre de metales (el agua del grifo a veces es muy pesada, pues trae muchos metales). Otra agua buena para preparar Percloruro de hierro es el agua lluvia. Cuando usas agua común del grifo le estas quitando efectividad al cloruro férrico.

Para guardarlo solo usa una botella de plástico o vidrio. La duración del efecto de oxidación del cloruro férrico depende de su concentración, del tamaño de las placas que has hecho con el, de la cantidad de placas, etc. Este cloruro dura bastante. Si lo compras listo en las tiendas de partes electrónicas te saldrá mas caro que ir a una Droguería Industrial (donde venden productos químicos), donde puedes conseguirlo por libras (a veces te venden media libra o un poco menos). Con media libra puedes preparar bastante cantidad, y te sale bien barato que comprar el frasquito pequeño que te venden en las tiendas de electrónica.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 17, 2009)

los acidos se neutralizan con algún químico bien base, como el bicarbonato de sodio, pero no se si este ácido se neutraliza con el bicarbonato

saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 27, 2009)

Con sosa caustica, pero con mucho cuidado pues produce un reacción muy calorifica y puede saltar a los ojos.
Antonio.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 27, 2009)

no creo que se pueda neutralizar con una base, el cloruro ferrico es una sal, no un acido.
y segun tengo entendido, corrijanme si me equivoco, se procuce una reaccion redox entre el cobre y el cloruro ferrico


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 27, 2009)

Aqui tienes la respuesta:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloruro_de_hierro_(III)
antonio.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ami el cloruro no me gusta. yo uso el acido nitrico que es mas rapido tenes la plaqueta echa en 4 min contados por reloj y lo podes usar todas las veces que quieras eso si tene mucho cuidado, usa guantes barbijo y lentes porque es muy peligroso. yo no uso ninguna de las tres cosas ya que hace mil años que estoy con esto pero cuando estoy en la fabrica me tomo todas las precauciones posibles.


----------



## mope8711 (Sep 19, 2009)

Lo que he leido, es que el Cloruro Férrico se puede neutralizar con hidróxido de sodio (sosa) o cal quimica.

Saludos


----------



## oscarcaffa (Sep 19, 2009)

Prueba con mezclarlo con un poco de bicarbonato de sodio, que es una base y neutraliza los ácidos, espera que termine la reacción y después puedes tirarlo por la rejilla del fregadero de la cocina o del lavadero.
Espero que funcione, asi neutralizo el acido nítrico, que es más fuerte que el percloruro.
Suerte


----------



## GuilleSpurio (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, me parece muy interesante el tema de cuidar el medio ambiente, por lo tanto me interesaría saber como poder retirar el cobre diluido en el percloruro férrico, para poder reutilizarlo y no tener que desecharlo por mas que sea economico adquirirlo, el daño que causamos al simplemente tirarlo no me parece necesario, alguien sabe si mediante la electrolisis se puede recuperar el cobre diluido en el percloruro, si es así, y alguien sabe cuales son los recaudos que hay que tener y que corriente es necesaria se los agradecería, yo estoy haciendo algunas pruebas, pero todavía no logré un resultado interesante.

Saludos a todos.-


----------



## olinqui (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola amigos el tema de los desechos es importante y creo que la solución viable ronda por la electrolisis yo también he pensado en esa opción haciendo quizás un proceso de galvanoplastia   podamos librarnos del exceso de cobre solo habría que pensar un anodo de un material resistente al acido y un catodo en el cual se deposite el cobre  utilizar corrientes entre 2-4 amperios  y unos 4 voltios pienso que podría funcionar.


----------



## mat4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Buenas, hace rato estoy tratando de solucionar el tema de la reutilizacion y el neutralizado. La mejor solucion para neutralizarlo es agregarle bicarboato de sodio o sosa caustica, que son muy comerciales, de hecho los que usan revelador para placas fotosensibles deben saber que no es mas que jabon industrial con un alto contenido de sosa caustica. Ahi tenemos dos productos del area de electronica que se pueden neutralizar entre si, una vez que ambos estan saturados o no, se los mezcla, esto va a producir una reaccion exotermica de un par de grados( no se asusten jamas salpico o derritio el envase) una vez juntos ambos van a tener un ph cercano a 7 y no es nocivo para el medio ambiente o las cañerias.
Ahora con el tema del reciclado todavia estoy investigando, se que al agragarle HCl(acido clorhidrico) el proceso mejora.


----------



## zapatoviejo (May 11, 2012)

no se si escucharon acerca del persulfato de sodio, viene en polvo y se mezcla con  agua luego se calienta en un recipiente de vidrio se pone la placa y se espera a que decape demora un poco eso si cuando la mezcla ya no sirve se pone azul y lo que sobra se puede tirar por el fregadero, la mezcla es amigable con el medio ambiente y no te malogra las tuberias de la casa....

lo malo es que, por lo menos aqui en donde vivo, es muy dificil de conseguir...


----------



## alexjarb (Feb 12, 2013)

Quisiera compartir lo que yo hago con el cloruro cuando esta muy usado.

una vez leí en algún articulo como limpiar monedas oxidadas, se hace por medio de corriente eléctrica, la verdad no recuerdo, pero las monedas se ponen en agua destilada, la moneda se conecta a una fuente de 12v en el polo negativo, y en el polo positivo se pone un clavo, lo que pasa es que el oxido de la moneda se pasa al clavo, y un día pensando que hacer con el cloruro usado llegue a la luz.

ahora que es lo que hice.

1.- tome el cloruro usado
2.- lo puse en un recipiente
3.- tome un eliminador de 12v le conecte unos caimanes y en cada caiman un clavo
4.- meti solo los clavos al cloruro

y listo, el cobre que esta disuelto en el cloruro se pega a una de los clavos cuando el clavo y a esta muy gordo del cobre que se le pego solo lo cambio por uno nuevo y listo, después de un rato el cloruro esta casi como nuevo.

asi tengan mucho cuidado de que no se les desconecte algún polo del eliminador por que el ácido  vuelve a deshacer el cobre y se vuelve a ensuciar.

espero les funcione, yo tengo un buen rato con el mismo cloruro y sigue como nuevo.

saludos a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2013)

muy buena opción ,
supongo que la fuente tiene que ser rectificada,
mañana ya estoy limpiando mi percloruro ¡¡
muchas gracias por compartir 
saludos


----------



## alexjarb (Feb 12, 2013)

si amigo, se me olvidaba, lo que hago es poner tres clavos, uno al positivo y doa al negativo asi cuando saco uno para limpiarlo el otro se queda dentro y sigue su trabajo de limpiar.

a y otra cosa tretan de que la fuente este vien ventilada ya que se calienta y se puede quemar, lo que hise fue poner un ventilador y listo.


----------



## enbudle (Feb 12, 2013)

no soy muy entendido en quimica pero como dijo olinqui y alexjarb una gran solucion podria ser la electrolisis, asi como con la sal de plata, de paso si ahorran el cobre podrian venderlo luego , porsupuesto que eso se veria en la factura de la luz, pero en transporte y con el cobre que queda quizas hasta ganemos dinero  . que dicen, ¿quien lo intenta?


----------



## La lepra (Mar 12, 2013)

son unos capos voy a ensayar un poco todo lo comentedo esperando que funcione, gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 12, 2013)

andaba pensando en hacer mi maquinita de electrolisis para intentar metalizar los agujeros, se me esta ocurriendo sumergir la placa en el cloruro usado para que el mismo cobre que sale en otras llene los agujeros   pero ni idea si se comerá el resto de la placa, a ver cuando experimento, pero así no desperdicio cobre, solo lo muevo de lugar.


----------



## FALKON707 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mis Amigos Yo No Soy Químico Pero Si Eh Trabajado Muchas Veces Cromado De Piezas Y Metálicas Y La Solución Para Retirar Las Partículas De Cobre Del Percloruro Es La Electrolisis.. Ya Que Las Partículas De Cobres Tienen En Su Mayoría Iones Positivos Q Son Atraídos Cuando Acercamos Una Carga Negativa... Con Ese Principio Se Aplica Una Base De Cobre Para Poder Cromar Una Pieza.. Así Que Sin Dudas Lo Hice Con El Percloruro Y Funciona Muy Bn.. Solo Necesitan Un Transfo A Partir De 6v Hasta 24v Con Un Máximo De 3 Amp.. Recomiendo Para Ánodo (+) Una Lamina Delgada De 10x20cm De Acero Inoxidable.. Y Para El Catado (-)  ""El Que Recogerá El Cobre Del Percloruro""  Dos Lamina De Acero Común En Paralelo Con 3mm De Grosor Y De 10x20cm... XD


----------

